# My Tort Is Biting Its Nails - Please Help.



## Gillian M (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone. This afternoon I was feeding Oli, who ate well. Once he'd had enough, I got up whilst watching him, to see him.....biting his nails in a *furious* manner! I was *stunned*, and didn't know what to do, so I left him alone till he stopped. *Never*, have I seen him do it before. I was once advised to cut them, but this was nothing to do with nail biting. I didn't manage to control him: he obviously wouldn't stay still, and I was too frightened. Could have injured/hurt him, so I thought: 'Forget it.'

Is this normal? And why would a tort do so? Nervousness? Stress? Well, he has not been in the best of his moods lately, that I am 100% sure of. He still refuses to move; whilst at home.

Everyone's help would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2015)

I've seen it before not really a normal the nails asre just too long for his comfort level I would try trimming or filing them and see if that changes his behavior


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 31, 2015)

I agree . If you have a concrete driveway let him walk around on it to file his nails down.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 31, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I've seen it before not really a normal the nails asre just too long for his comfort level I would try trimming or filing them and see if that changes his behavior


Thank you very much your prompt reply and help needed them.

As I said I cannot risk injuring Oli or hurting him, as I am unable to control his movements. I'd have to get someone to help me.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there an explanation to this nail biting?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2015)

the only explanation I have is if the nails are too long for their comfort the only option to have is to bite at them they may not look long to us but they're anot our nails


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 31, 2015)

dmmj said:


> the only explanation I have is if the nails are too long for their comfort the only option to have is to bite at them they may not look long to us but they're anot our nails


Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 31, 2015)

Some of those pet shops that specialise in birds, trim claws so maybe they could do it - or the vet the Jordanian Tortoise and Turtle Conservation group recommended to you. Possibly any vet.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 31, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Some of those pet shops that specialise in birds, trim claws so maybe they could do it - or the vet the Jordanian Tortoise and Turtle Conservation group recommended to you. Possibly any vet.


What vets?! NO answer yet, be it by e-mail messages or by phone.

I may have to get someone to help me; i.e: that someone would have to hold Oli whilst I trim his nails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't remember, Gillian, did you get them all trimmed in the end ?


----------



## Joanne (Sep 7, 2015)

I've found that my tortoise wears down his nails a lot by trying to climb up stuff. Get a large stone to put in the enclosure...


----------



## ascott (Sep 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone. This afternoon I was feeding Oli, who ate well. Once he'd had enough, I got up whilst watching him, to see him.....biting his nails in a *furious* manner! I was *stunned*, and didn't know what to do, so I left him alone till he stopped. *Never*, have I seen him do it before. I was once advised to cut them, but this was nothing to do with nail biting. I didn't manage to control him: he obviously wouldn't stay still, and I was too frightened. Could have injured/hurt him, so I thought: 'Forget it.'
> 
> Is this normal? And why would a tort do so? Nervousness? Stress? Well, he has not been in the best of his moods lately, that I am 100% sure of. He still refuses to move; whilst at home.
> 
> ...



Very common..if you even search on this site yiu will find folks advising same behavior with no ill outcome...I have a couole redfoot here who have done ot from time to time..perhaps something on the foot iched..perhaps something stuck against the foot padmunder the nail perhaps it felt good tasted good looked yummy?? If 5he tort is business as usual I would not stress him out by the manhandling necessary to trim nails..if you believe his nails are not appropriate length then maybe take him for a stroll on some concrete or add some slate tiles to a pathway in his enclosure/ yard??


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 7, 2015)

ascott said:


> Very common..if you even search on this site yiu will find folks advising same behavior with no ill outcome...I have a couole redfoot here who have done ot from time to time..perhaps something on the foot iched..perhaps something stuck against the foot padmunder the nail perhaps it felt good tasted good looked yummy?? If 5he tort is business as usual I would not stress him out by the manhandling necessary to trim nails..if you believe his nails are not appropriate length then maybe take him for a stroll on some concrete or add some slate tiles to a pathway in his enclosure/ yard??


Thanks very much your help.

Yes, I do think Oli's nails got very long. I have not cut them since I got him, about 4.5 years. I have thought of cutting them but have not had the courage to: I don't want to hurt/injure Oli, GOD forbid.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 7, 2015)

Joanne said:


> I've found that my tortoise wears down his nails a lot by trying to climb up stuff. Get a large stone to put in the enclosure...


Thanks your advice. Mind you, Oli has had a stone in his enclosure for years.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't remember, Gillian, did you get them all trimmed in the end ?


No Adam, I haven't had the courage to cut them by myself: I'd need someone's help, as torts move like mad when you pick them up.


----------

